# NHL Friday on Vs, tell me this is not true



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok so the guide says PGA golf for tomorrows' Pens / Rangers Stanley Cup playoff game...this better not be true...if so enough is enough, I understand real-time golf like masters, u.s open, hell any live pga tourney being that golf is more popular than, well everything in the U.S.... but seriously, if the game isn't in HD tomorrow thats ground to leave because you can guarantee its in HD on cable as VErsus/GF says so on Comcasts cable, so I guess I am beotching for nothing its just our guide screwed up?

http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do?fromTimeInMillis=1209168000000&position=#57

channel 255


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Apparently at least with D*, is that they are taking the VS HD feed not the Golf HD feed. Not sure about E*s plans.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

LinkNuc said:


> Ok so the guide says PGA golf for tomorrows' Pens / Rangers Stanley Cup playoff game...this better not be true...if so enough is enough, I understand real-time golf like masters, u.s open, hell any live pga tourney being that golf is more popular than, well everything in the U.S.... but seriously, if the game isn't in HD tomorrow thats ground to leave because you can guarantee its in HD on cable as VErsus/GF says so on Comcasts cable, so I guess I am beotching for nothing its just our guide screwed up?
> 
> http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do?fromTimeInMillis=1209168000000&position=#57
> 
> channel 255


LinkNuc,

The normal schedule for the VS/Golf HD Shared Channel is for Golf Channel to get the use of VS/Golf HD each Thursday and Friday evening. While this is true VS is preempting all GOLF content on VS/Golf HD for Thursdays and Fridays until the end of the Stanley Cup Playoffs.

Tribune provides data for Dish EPG and it appears that the proper NHL Schedule for the VS/GOLF HD channel is not populated until the Day before at the latest.

John


----------



## wilssm (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats good to hear

wilssm


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

JohnL said:


> LinkNuc,
> 
> The normal schedule for the VS/Golf HD Shared Channel is for Golf Channel to get the use of VS/Golf HD each Thursday and Friday evening. While this is true VS is preempting all GOLF content on VS/Golf HD for Thursdays and Fridays until the end of the Stanley Cup Playoffs.
> 
> ...


Got it, no live golf, NHL Playoffs are on, guide will be updated tomorrow, it'll all be fine tomorrow night, whew!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Tonight's schedule didn't even say which game was on till the coverage started. It was the same way with the first round of playoffs.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

You know...I'm seriously beginning to hate this shared channel. Why one Earth do we get stupid ass golf shows late at night, when on the regular VS feed, there's MMA fight stuff on. I wanna see my bloody armlock submissions in HD dammit!


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

also - i notice that sometimes i can't even navigate on the channnel guide to the game on versus - the cursor just won't go there! happened 2x in the past week- anyone else see this- i ended up doing a manual recording


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> You know...I'm seriously beginning to hate this shared channel. Why one Earth do we get stupid ass golf shows late at night, when on the regular VS feed, there's MMA fight stuff on. I wanna see my bloody armlock submissions in HD dammit!


I agree.


----------



## rpv (May 8, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> Ok so the guide says PGA golf for tomorrows' Pens / Rangers Stanley Cup playoff game...this better not be true...if so enough is enough, I understand real-time golf like masters, u.s open, hell any live pga tourney being that golf is more popular than, well everything in the U.S.... but seriously, if the game isn't in HD tomorrow thats ground to leave because you can guarantee its in HD on cable as VErsus/GF says so on Comcasts cable, so I guess I am beotching for nothing its just our guide screwed up?
> 
> http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do?fromTimeInMillis=1209168000000&position=#57
> 
> channel 255


It is on HD:

http://www.versus.com/

Also they did mention it during the Detroit-Colarado game.

HERE'S TO HOPING THAT THE PENS MAKES IT ALL THE WAY TO THE CUP FINALS!!!


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

rpv said:


> It is on HD:
> 
> http://www.versus.com/
> 
> ...


Yes sir, white out tonight in HD, turn down the brightness! apparently Sid is a Penn State fan, 1992 was a long time ago I'll be sporting my ol No 5 Ulf Samuesson jersey tonight!


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

you're right - it will be one of the teams from the pitt v nyr series to march to the finals- but it won't be the pens!


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

eddieras said:


> you're right - it will be one of the teams from the pitt v nyr series to march to the finals- but it won't be the pens!


Still sore about the sweep in 92? You guys even enshrined the loss on the mural in the Sears Tower!


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Let me hijack this thread for a second. If I am on AT 200 with HD essentials, do I need to go to AT 250 to get VS. or just HD ultimate?


thanks,
-elbo


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> Still sore about the sweep in 92? You guys even enshrined the loss on the mural in the Sears Tower!


actually - i live in chicago (and was at game 4 in 92) but i'm a ranger fan!! - either way it should be a great series-- good luck!


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

eddieras said:


> actually - i live in chicago (and was at game 4 in 92) but i'm a ranger fan!! - either way it should be a great series-- good luck!


Gotcha, well at least we can't chant 1940 anymore, lol...gonna be a great series i think.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Rangers in five (5)


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

elbodude said:


> Let me hijack this thread for a second. If I am on AT 200 with HD essentials, do I need to go to AT 250 to get VS. or just HD ultimate?
> 
> thanks,
> -elbo


250 with Hd essentials. I don't believe you can get the HD without the SD.

I usually add 250 for then next two months and then eat the $5 downgrade fee to go back to 200 after the playoffs.


----------



## rpv (May 8, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> Yes sir, white out tonight in HD, turn down the brightness! apparently Sid is a Penn State fan, 1992 was a long time ago I'll be sporting my ol No 5 Ulf Samuesson jersey tonight!


It was a great game...almost game me a heart attack . It was funny how everyone had a white jersey on and the home team wore blacks!!!(to an outsider it looked more like it was the NYR who were at home)



MadScientist said:


> Rangers in five (5)


PENS 1-0 



swissy said:


> 250 with Hd essentials. I don't believe you can get the HD without the SD.
> I usually add 250 for then next two months and then eat the $5 downgrade fee to go back to 200 after the playoffs.


Thats exactly what I do every year. Hockey is awesome in HD and a lot of the playoff games are on Versus.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup game looked good but and it was a good one, if the Pens win tomorrow fah get abbout it....anyway if things hold true NBC's PQ will be better tomorrow or at least I have seen that Vs hocky is a slight bit grainy and I have a 120Hz Tv...really though it doesn;t make that much of a difference but I notced FSN and NBC Hockey is a sharper pic....


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

rpv said:


> It was a great game...almost game me a heart attack . It was funny how everyone had a white jersey on and the home team wore blacks!!!(to an outsider it looked more like it was the NYR who were at home)
> 
> PENS 1-0
> 
> Thats exactly what I do every year. Hockey is awesome in HD and a lot of the playoff games are on Versus.


Thats right! 1-0 what don't you understand that the Rangers will win in five? four more game to go!


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Great game NYR sort of got screwed Idont thnk that any hockey fan will doubt the pens are the best team now, Lundsy was ridiculous...he should get 5 to 10 for that nonsense, damn! the pens should have had 8 or 10 goals...wow...but in all honesty I wish we would stop booing jAGR as he wants to come back...but we can't pay him...anyway sorry guys it takes all the breaks to win the cup....but NYR looks like they are deflated...it might be another sweep...I love Avery's moxy but that was a bad choice at the end but I understand the frustration....\


----------



## rpv (May 8, 2007)

MadScientist said:


> Thats right! 1-0 what don't you understand that the Rangers will win in five? four more game to go!


2-0 PENS  . good series so far!!!!


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks like no HD tonight? Bummer! I see that Vs does have it but since we live in the RSN we don;t get HD? I still don't get it...I gues I could "move" to Cleveland for the, night...lol

Ok now I'm confused no update on guide yet but this shows FSN Pittsburgh having it in HD?

http://penguins.nhl.com/team/app?service=page&page=SubseasonSchedule

UPDATED FINALLY!HD ON 428!


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

SO I guess the Rangers win in 8? J/K guys...the refs even called a good game this time... I am actually getting worried about the Flyers....ugh Montreal looks PA-Thet-IC


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

Tonites Game Not Even On The Vs Hd Sched!


----------

